# you have me reading craigslist now...



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

WANTED: ALFALFA - $1 (NEW MEXICO)

Do you have extra hay you need to sell before it goes bad? I need to get 100-300 bales of 2 or 3 string Alfalfa - No Mold, No Weeds, No Blister Beetles - a Little Stripe ok - prefer to pick up in a Stack, but will load from field. ($4-6?) Please text/call and give me a price & general location. Thank you (505)417-one7seven6 - or (505)717-5113 No Spammers

Nothing like offering have the going rate...


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I see ads like that on kijiji here. person wants a whole list of stuff and than they list there price. Makes me mad sometimes. I will sell them hay for their price but it wont be much good.


----------

